# Idea my husband had



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We just found out today that there is a species of freshwater fish indigenous to our hometown area, known as the Roanoke Logperch. 

They are considered endangered and as far as we know, they are illegal to catch or kill without a permit. They are gorgeous fish and seem to have similar requirements for care as our loaches do... highly oxygenated water but warm, and they like to mostly bottom-feed. 
Does anyone know if a permit can be acquired in this type of situation if we are interested in attempting to breed them so any spawn can be re-released into the wild? Might be a project we'd be willing to try some day!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There is an old thread with rules about natives here somewhere. The important entity is probably your state. Check with NANFA, too. Someone should know who to contact. Taking from the wild is probably prohibited, but if you can find a "permmitted" aquarium or state hatchery already breeding them, they may have "extra" http://www.fws.gov/northeast/virginiafield/pdf/endspecies/fact_sheets/roanoke logperch.pdf


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

almost all states , if not "ALL" just require a fishing license to catch fish by most methods including nets and such...but emc is right..check with nanfa and your state fish and game division...the roanoke is an awesome little fish and would be a great addition to a tank...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In ga, you can take anything that isn't endangered. There is an "off-limits" list, so you need to know what you've caught. Some fish only by line though, others are fine to net as "bait". And you do need the license.

Interesting fish. Buries its eggs.

Maybe you could volunteer to tag snakeheads. http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/special/metro/urban-jungle/pages/130430.html?tid=rr_mod


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

nice idea.. good luck with it, hope you manage to do it


----------

